# cpu - gpu performance queries.



## amruth kiran (Jul 5, 2012)

hey guys!!
 i am planning to buy a pc in a month or two.
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:ALL GAMES AT 1080P.(GTA 4,V, SKYRIM, DEAD SPACE 2 ,3).

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 35- 36K MAX

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:NO. NOT EVEN GPU

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:WIN 7. (64)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:NONE

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:HAVE A 19" ACER AT 1280X1024

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: HDD, MONITOR,SPEAKERS,KEYBOARD,MOUSE.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:WITHIN 2 MONTHS

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:MYSELF, DAD.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:BANGALORE, ONLINE IF NOT THEN LOCAL

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I HAVE WRITTEN THIS AS MY OPTION NUMBER 1
 INTEL I5 2400------ 11766RS
INTEL H67CL-------- 5653RS
COOLERMASTER 430 ELITE------3181RS
SEASONIC 520W S12II---------4658RS
G SKILL RIPJAWS 8GB--------3630RS


NOW MY QUESTION IS THAT I WANT THE GIGABYTE 7850. ITS 16K. ITS AWESOME. BUT MY BUDGET WONT ALLOW IT WITH THIS CONFIG.
SO I ASK MY FELLOW DIGITIANS IF I CAN CUT DOWN THE PROCCY TO THE I3 SERIES AND STILL HAVE THE SAME PERFORMANCE?? OF THAT OF THE 15??
SUGGEST OTHER CHEAPER ALTERNATIVES TOO PLEASE.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

go for an AMD config.....wont matter in 1080P resolution.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 5, 2012)

should i go for the 960t or the 970?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

970 always......
how bout a 970+990FX/990X+7850...should fall nicely in ur budget...

Check out the 50K rig here...
*www.ocfreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1078


with a few modifications u can get a real nice rig


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 5, 2012)

the mobo's seem to bee to be too coslty for a7k proccy.
anyways which do you recommend? brand?

whoa! that link is crazy.
thanks.

do i need a custom cooler.? iam not gonna oc. or is it a fault with the chip?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

^^no fault as such...u r all right with the stock cooler...
and frankly speaking the mobo doesn't do justice for a proccy of such capabilities...


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^no fault as such...u r all right with the stock cooler...
> and frankly speaking the mobo doesn't do justice for a proccy of such capabilities...



which mobo are you referring to? 
the one in the link you provided or the 990x/fx?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

the one in there.....
it was given there for budget constraint.


----------



## Myth (Jul 5, 2012)

Its too early to be deciding on a proper config now. Prices change, new products are launched and then there is the availability of products after 2 months.
I guess its safe to start a discussion a week before you plan to purchase. The price hopefully wont vary so much by the time you actually buy.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 5, 2012)

I am not expecting the prices to increase on the said components. This is just to give me an idea of the scale of products i can get. 
So that i can prioritize

So. Lets say i'll buy  next week. I just need to get the config which is right for my budget. Also i have to include the 7850. Unless cutting out on quality processors is a problem


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

X4 970+GA 970-UD3+7850+4GB Ripjaws X+Seasonic 520 Watt+Elite 431..should come within ur budget.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 5, 2012)

wont an i3 and an h67 provide better performance??

it even comes under my budget.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

^^a true quad would suit u more...


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 5, 2012)

oooooooooooh!!!!!
damn!

your right!!

okay. now.
i have a intex 600va/360w ups
is it enough for 5 min backup?

also it doesnt come in my budget.
it overshoots by 6k


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

Core i5 2400 @ 10k - get from golcha
Corsair CX500 / GS500 ~3-3.5k
get a H61 mobo - Asrock is available under 3k
get a APC 600VA at 2k


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ you mean the one in sp road? Bangalore?
its out of stock.
but thanks! i just found out that shop even existed!!

ASRock H61M-PS2 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com is this good?


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2012)

better get this one :

Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 7, 2012)

what makes Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com better than ASRock H61M-PS2 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com???

is turboboost present in the giga byte one?

also would't a h67 board be better??


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ compare the features for yourself ( from manufacturer's website of-course ) and you tell me


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 8, 2012)

well top gear since you put it that way,
gigabyte has quick boot,boost and stuff to prevent your pc from frying up
asrock has uefi bios, and 5x speeds in usb,lan,and ram.( i have no idea if its true)
and both dont have usb 3.0 and only one has pci 3.0 which i dont require.
asrock is cheaper 
gigs official website says "(All PCI Express slots conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)" but flipkart says "PCIe x16 Slots, Generation:----	1, 3.0"
SO NOW AT LEAST TELL ME WHICH I SHOULD TAKE!!


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 8, 2012)

Take the Gigabyte one. Wouldn't rely on AsRock when it comes to low end boards.. they are good in the higher segment..


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

@ *amruth kiran* -  don't fall prey to those fancy ads 

Gigabyte mobo has Gigabit lan, more expansion slots which will come handy in future and pci-e 3.0 slot only matters if you are getting a IVB cpu - for SB cpus pci-e 2.0 is what you should look for.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> X4 970+GA 970-UD3+7850+4GB Ripjaws X+Seasonic 520 Watt+Elite 431..should come within ur budget.



970 still available?


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 9, 2012)

I found the 980 in an wholesale shop. Should i take that or i5 2400? I know i5 is better want a second opinion


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 9, 2012)

i5 definitely.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

@OP for gaming purpose only I think i5 would be better. But the budget accommodates AMD better it seems. So it depends what you want to do now.



d6bmg said:


> 970 still available?



Why such a random offtopic question? Hell yeah its available otherwise he wont have suggested it.AMD 3.5 GHz AM3 Phenom II 970 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 9, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> X4 970+GA 970-UD3+7850+4GB Ripjaws X+Seasonic 520 Watt+Elite 431..should come within ur budget.



sorry man this overshoots by 5k rs.
i need it under 35k max!1



thetechfreak said:


> @OP for gaming purpose only I think i5 would be better. But the budget accommodates AMD better it seems. So it depends what you want to do now.




alright, IF an AMD rig. within 35k. whats your recommendations??

but before that check this rig. ( its an i5)
intel core i5 2400 at 9999rs
asrock h61 m ps2 at 2892rs
corsair vengeance 4gb at 1737rs
seasonic 520w at 3650rs
coolermaster 100 at 2800rs
and last but not the least hd 7850 at 14999rs
total---- 36077

Some one tell me if this is enough!!!!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 9, 2012)

I5 2400 has to be paired with a H67 board.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ who said that and why - can you explain ? a H61 mobo is more than enough.

@ OP - if you are getting the Intel rig and don't want to OC the gpu just get Corsair CX430v2 - it's enough for HD7850.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - if you are getting the Intel rig and don't want to OC the gpu just get Corsair CX430v2 - it's enough for HD7850.



is there any way to be sure??
also is the i5 2400 enough for 1280x1024 gaming? i know the gpu can handle much more than that with enthusiast settings maybe.

AMD Radeon? HD 7850 Graphics
official website says 500w or greater needed for psu.
please help!!
420w or 500w+??


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 10, 2012)

Core i3 would do at 1080p Gaming if you want Core i3 RiG here is it If your going for 2400 it will not make sense because 2400 is good but it is good to get 'K' Processor i3 could handle HD Gaming without breaking a sweat.

Intel Core i3 2100 3.1 Ghz 
AsusP8H61 or Gigabyte H61-D2H or gigabyte ga-h61n-usb3(if you want USB 3.0)
Corsair Value RAM 4GB DDR3
Seasonic 520W
CoolerMaster Elite 310
GPU could pair with anything you wish

AMD Phenom II X4 960T @ 7K
Asus M5A88M @ 5.4K
Corsair 4GB X 1 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.2K
MSI HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition @ 9.9K
Corsair CX 430 V2 @ 2.2K
Zebronics 800 VA @ 1.8K
total will be around 28k


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 10, 2012)

but even i5 2400 is better than i3 2100, even if not as good as "k". so shouldt that be the first option

also the intel rig is better. i gotta budget till 35k so...


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> is there any way to be sure??
> also is the i5 2400 enough for 1280x1024 gaming? i know the gpu can handle much more than that with enthusiast settings maybe.
> 
> AMD Radeon? HD 7850 Graphics
> ...



core i5 2400 is suitable for 1280*1024 gaming - actuall the cpu+gpu can even games at 1080P and 1200P resolution easily 

500W is just a typical recommendation and core i5 2400+HD7850 don't has any serious power requirements - so Corsair CX430v2 is enough but for OCing the GPU CX500Wv2 is what you should get.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> but even i5 2400 is better than i3 2100, even if not as good as "k". so shouldt that be the first option
> 
> also the intel rig is better. i gotta budget till 35k so...



go for Intel rig mate. i5 2400 and 7850 is the best gaming combo for your budget. You donot really need a K series processor unless you are really into overclocking. You will get great performance with the i5 2400 so you donot need to OC.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ thanks thetechfreak. good reassurance
the processor and gpu are done for.
i need a solid mobo with usb 3. is this enough gigabyte ga-h61n-usb3 ??

or good 'ol intel Intel DH67CL Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ try to get H61M/U3S3 but don't pay more than ~4.7k for this or else opt for the Intel DH67CL  ( B3 ).


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 12, 2012)

thats a real good choice. but its out of stock at flipkart, not available in itwares gotta check locally , any other sites where it can be bought??

this is the only one i found . cheapest with usb 3.0 Theitdepot - Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard

should i consider this or  just buy a good h67 mobo or h61 mobo without usb 3.0 and buy the usb 3.0 adapter(pci) later on...???


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ PCI-E to USB3 cards costs ~800/-
So, why don't you but Intel DH67-CL at the first place?


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 12, 2012)

is that the only option??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ PCI-E to USB3 cards costs ~800/-
> So, why don't you but Intel DH67-CL at the first place?



Link me please  I thought they were like 3K


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2012)

1.5k
* Neewer PCI Express Controller - 2 Port PCI-E USB 3.0 Card | eBay


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks thetechfreak, but with that much i might as well buy a  better mobo.
like the intel one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ true that,
thetechfreak
that is twice the price what you quoted (and half the price of what i thought )
But that is exactly what i was looking for..thx


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 13, 2012)

okay!
mobo;s decided
now the cabinet...
i've thought of the Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet | Cabinet | Flipkart.com.

is it good enough??

and also this monster Cooler Master USP 100 Red Mid Tower Cabinet | Cabinet | Flipkart.com

but this is my fav. Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet | Cabinet | Flipkart.com
please select the best!!!


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

among three 431 has the best Air flow - so get it.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 13, 2012)

but the 431 does'n have the small inlets for the wiring's from or to the motherboard like the  elite 311.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

^^ you mean to say cable management features ? then you will have to stick with Elite 311 if you want a CM cabby.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 14, 2012)

okay. 311 it is.
i'll come back with more updates


okay guys!!!
 complete cHange in idea now.
what if i chuck this config, and  make a new one???
I5 2500K
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
NZXT Source 210 Elite
Seasonic S12 II 520
             BUT THATS IT!!! NO GPU FOR NOW!!
THIS HAS TO BE MORE BETTER THAN THE PREVIOUS ONE WITH I52400. 
YOU SUGGESTIONS PLEASE!!!.........

It also fits in 30k.


----------



## Myth (Jul 14, 2012)

^--Its a great config. Very durable and way ahead in performance. 
If you dont have issues with matx mobos, then consider the asus p8z77-m pro.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 14, 2012)

no, i feels the micro atx's a little to congested.
besides without the gpu for now, at 30 k, might as well take the best.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 14, 2012)

If Budget permits one should always get a ATX than a mATX.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks. you proved my point.
now, my question is whether i can game with my old gpu? ( 9400gt)
will it cause a problem with the i5 2500k??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 14, 2012)

You can use the 9400GT with i5 2500k without any problems. But Performance wise afaik HD3000 which comes with the CPU and 9400GT are pretty much same. Hence I would recommend to sell the 9400GT and stick with HD3000 for now. Buy a GTX560 or HD7850 later to pair it with 2500k for high setts gaming.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 14, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> You can use the 9400GT with i5 2500k without any problems. But Performance wise afaik HD3000 which comes with the CPU and 9400GT are pretty much same. Hence I would recommend to sell the 9400GT and stick with HD3000 for now. Buy a GTX560 or HD7850 later to pair it with 2500k for high setts gaming.



WHOA!!!
 i didnt know that the i52500k has the same gfx performance as my 2 yr old 9400!!
well i doubt any one will buy it. i 'll just keep it.
also in psu section,
will the seasonic be able to handle the 2500k? its only 520w.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 14, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> WHOA!!!
> i didnt know that the i52500k has the same gfx performance as my 2 yr old 9400!!
> well i doubt any one will buy it. i 'll just keep it.
> also in psu section,
> will the seasonic be able to handle the 2500k? its only 520w.



Yup,520W is More than enough unless you Overclock its better if you get Corsair GS600 Because Its Good PSU which is Built for Gaming
Edit: Or get Corsair CX600W for 4.2k which is Cheaper than Seasonic 520W!!Plus your getting 600Watt of power


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> WHOA!!!
> i didnt know that the i52500k has the same gfx performance as my 2 yr old 9400!!
> well i doubt any one will buy it. i 'll just keep it.
> also in psu section,
> will the seasonic be able to handle the 2500k? its only 520w.



If you don't plan to upgrade your 9400 anytime, even a good 430Watt PSU (i.e. Corsair CX430V2) will be enough.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2012)

It's better to buy a more powerful PSU because the cpu Op is going to get is OCable with a good cooler and when he upgrades to a better and powerful gpu he won't need to upgrade his PSU again - so OP better get GS600.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 15, 2012)

topgear's right, its better to get a 600w,just in case for the future.
thanks for the help.
will return with more updates.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 15, 2012)

yeah. PSU & Cabinet are only parts which can be made relatively future proof.

I use a single gfx config and still went overboard and bought a HX 750W just in case I switch to CF/SLI or one day Buy a Used HD 6990


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ OT: Buying a good SMPS is only one time investment. Getting 80+ gold PSUs (i.e. the one which you have)have its own advantage in long time power consumption.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ and backed up by 7 years long warranty period


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 16, 2012)

yep. Peace of mind guaranteed.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 16, 2012)

good discussions!!!
okay now, he question which is really bugging me.
should i stick to discussed config? ( i5 2500k one) ( without gpu )
or
get the i5 2400 one with 7850 gpu ( with the said psu it will cross 40k)

is't it better with, the higher end cpu and buy the gpu much later?
or be happy with 2400??
its easier to buy the i5 2500k one cause it just might touch 33k max.
unlike the other, it'l stretch way over 40k


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2012)

^^ all depends upon on what you want .. if want to unleash the gaming beast withing you get a i5 2400+HD7850 rig or else getting core i5 2500k will be much more future proof and at a later time you may get some good deals on gpu - personally, I would go for the 2nd option ie core i5 2500k for now


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks topgear, as always you seem to answer my thoughts.!!! 
i5 2500k it is.
will see gpu much later.
thanks  everyone!!!
i'll come back with more updates as time goes on
my engineering counselling is going on now. ( its online)
so after admissions, i should be able to get a pc upgrade.
cheers!!


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 28, 2012)

after some good thought..
okay guys , back after a long time. had my engineering councilings...
anyways,
i have 2 options now.
get the best proccy but WILL NOT OC. ( so best non oc'able proccy{ intel or amd, dont care})
and a compatible mobo and WILL HAVE THE 7850.

2> OR get i5 2500k, compatible z77 or z68, and NO GPU.
the rest of the config is same. 

ANIKET'S like " No man,if you are a gaming freak then give the gpu first priority."
so kinda support it. but still your views please!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ best non OCable cpu ie core i7 3770 will cost you 19-20k but a core i5 2500k costs around ~12.5k and it's gaming performance is not far behind compared to core i7 2600 / core i7 3770 and it can be OCed to outperform those non K cpus - so make your choice wisely.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2012)

*@amruth kiran*

Just buy i5-2500K + HD 7850 and be done with it. No point of taking discussion in circles.

If you want more performance in games, then spend more money on HD 7870.

*There is zero difference in gaming performance if you go from i5-2500K to i7.* Infact there is minimal performance difference even if you go from i3-2100 to i5-2400 as far as only games are concerned. All you need to do is avoid the bottleneck and that's it.

If you want to spend extra cash, then HD 7850 to HD 7870 will give you a proper gaming performance difference.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 29, 2012)

@ico.
if i increase the budget of gpu i'll have to decrease the price if the cpu and mobo.
so which one should i take to avoid the bottle neck?? ( with 7870)
i might as well take the i5 2400 then.

or the lesser i3 ones.

why not an amd alternative?? ( they are cheaper, but as far as they dont cut down fps's i alright)


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2012)

Buy i5-2500K and HD 7850 then.

I have the same CPU and same performing graphic card.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 29, 2012)

my dad does't agree ( pricing touches 40k)
so my alternative is too buy----- i5 2500k
---------------------------------- asus z77 extreme4 / pro 4
---------------------------------- g skil ripjawsx 4gb
---------------------------------- seasonic 520w s12ii
---------------------------------- coolermaster elite 431/430
AND NO GPU!!! 
so i save up after a few months and buy the 7850/7870


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 30, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> my dad does't agree ( pricing touches 40k)
> so my alternative is too buy----- i5 2500k
> ---------------------------------- asus z77 extreme4 / pro 4
> ---------------------------------- g skil ripjawsx 4gb
> ...



 asus z77 extreme4/  pro  4  ? ?


----------



## Myth (Jul 30, 2012)

I guess he means Asrock


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 30, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> asus z77 extreme4/  pro  4  ? ?



sorry i meant asrock.


----------

